# The 155 Pok



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pokemon.shtml


----------



## Zombie (Sep 16, 2010)

I want #535 as a pet! :O


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 16, 2010)

:'(  I hardly see any I even consider liking ....


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 16, 2010)

Wargle, Desukan, Rankurusu, Gochiruzeru, Abagoora, Yanakki are the only cool looking ones I see.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

They're certainly better than Gen IV.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> They're certainly better than Gen IV.


I liked Gen IV better because I can easily identify where they got the inspiration from. I recognize a few ones here, but other than that, I just see spikes and rocks.


----------



## Zombie (Sep 16, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This this this, they look pretty dull and just put together without real thought.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> They're certainly better than Gen IV.


Totally....they even made a gen V pachirisu with an evo 8D. (Chiramii)

And I want 506-508 as a pet <3.....


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Some look kinda cool, but I'm really not bothered by any of them.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Some look kinda cool, but I'm really not bothered by any of them.


Exactly, I don't know why people don't really think this gen is "creative"... 
But anyways, anyone see any pokemon that might be evos past pokemon besides the probably luvdisc evo?


----------



## Josh (Sep 16, 2010)

They actually look like the fakes I see around internet, But they're real...

But anyway, I'll get used to it. I also see Bug/Steel and Bug/Fire, I like.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 16, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> They actually look like the fakes I see around internet, But they're real...
> 
> But anyway, I'll get used to it. I also see Bug/Steel and Bug/Fire, I like.


Bug/steel bug/fire? I guess I missed those since I was pre-occupied with ice cream... Do you remember the numbers?


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 16, 2010)

I think they look pretty cool, regardless of them just being "rocks and spikes". It's a nice change in direction for Pokemon than just creating slight variants of real-life animals.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I think the look pretty cool, regardless of them just being "rocks and spikes". It's a nice change in direction for Pokemon than just creating slight variants of real-life animals.


I like the odd types, too:

Flying/Ground
Psychic/Normal
Dragon/Ice
Water/Fighting
Grass/Fighting
Bug/Fire
etc.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 16, 2010)

And I saw a couple of trios in there 8D.


----------



## muffun (Sep 16, 2010)

ogod I love them all.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 16, 2010)

They look pretty hugly....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 16, 2010)

Man I can't make up my mind so many look amazing, yet the other half are ******** and don't look like Poekmon more digimonish


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 16, 2010)

#553

Confirmed for being total badass. 

Also Ground/Ghost looks badass.

I love this Gen already.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 16, 2010)

Fire fighting starter.

*censored.3.0* YOU, NINTENDO


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 16, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Fire fighting starter.
> 
> *censored.3.0* YOU, NINTENDO


>:L I agree.

But single type starters again? *censored.3.0*in a. I was wanting my Grass/Dragon dammit, don't lead me on Ninty.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 16, 2010)

Most of them have interesting types.  Rock/Fighting? yesyesyes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

ICE/DRAGON!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ICE/DRAGON!


Oh god. That will smash everything... ever.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 16, 2010)

wow the chinchilla pokemon has an evolution :O


----------



## muffun (Sep 16, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> wow the chinchilla pokemon has an evolution :O


The scarf thing and the nostalgia of owning a chinchilla at one point makes this so cute. ;-;


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> #553
> 
> Confirmed for being total badass.
> 
> ...


Stole my line there.

Anything that uses a girder as a weapon is okay in my book.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not crazy about it, but I think I'll grow to like it. I feel like they're kind of running out of ideas. <:T

I MUST HAVE: #531 and #584 8]


----------



## muffun (Sep 16, 2010)

Also banana pancake #618.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 16, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I'm not crazy about it, but I think I'll grow to like it. I feel like they're kind of running out of ideas. <:T
> 
> I MUST HAVE: #531 and #584 8]


484 is a sundae man.


----------



## Pear (Sep 16, 2010)

Pokemon are supposed to be animals with superpowers, not some damn anime character, which is what all of these are. >:L


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 16, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Pokemon are supposed to be animals with superpowers, not some damn anime character, which is what all of these are. >:L


Damn animayyyyyys.

Also, 596 looks awesome, that's my favorite.

Maybe this game will give me a chance to finally make a good bug team 8D


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only ones I'm liking are #609, and the very last one.  #637 is ok, too.
i wtf'd a the last one, though.

lol @ this gen.  pokemon is deader than gen III, now.  IV was alright, this is just *censored.2.0*, imo.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>also, lol @</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">three *four* of the legendaries this gen being fighting, another three being flying, and another three being dragon, and six being already-used type combinations.</div>gamefreak i am disappoint.  also, digimon + pokemon = this gen.  srs bzns.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>@ bacon boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">edit:  http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8993264&t=7415788

gligar/gliscor.
girafarig.
new type
poliwrath.
breloom.
new type.

wat.</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 16, 2010)

I hope you get Wargle early in the game.
That guy looks so awesome.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's the best thing ever.

Now you can have your pokemon, and eat them too!


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 16, 2010)

*facepalm* Nintendo, thanks for ruining pokemon with this junk. Seriouslywhat happend to simplicity? Now there's "Gargogarumon" and "Chocobabagunansmon". Plus they look childish and too playful.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 16, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I hope you get Wargle early in the game.
> That guy looks so awesome.


Most American Pokemon ever.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> *facepalm* Nintendo, thanks for ruining pokemon with this junk. Seriouslywhat happend to simplicity? Now there's "Gargogarumon" and "Chocobabagunansmon". Plus they look childish and too playful.


these are japanese names, not english names, as the game has not yet been translated/released in english.

didn't even know it was being leaked/released today, till i saw this thread @_@

wat.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 16, 2010)

Pokemon is now a "baby" game due to the new ones looking like playful pigs.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 16, 2010)

506, 507, 509, 510, 511, 513, 515, 523, 531, 548, 570, 572, 585, 586, 587, 590, 613. 


NEED THOSE.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't get the criticisms for the new Pokemon, I think they look pretty good and original.

Plus a lot of them are mix-typed so a lot of them will be interesting to use.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've seen sprite fuses better than these


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I don't get the criticisms for the new Pokemon, I think they look pretty good and original.
> 
> Plus a lot of them are mix-typed so a lot of them will be interesting to use.


my last two posts.. i felt i explained myself clearly enough, but eh.

dual types are great, but there's only a handful of them that are really new types.  the only legendaries that aren't old types are the dragons, really.  and they're presumably the dragon-counter parts for the original legendary bird trio, looking at the types.  lol @ that.

i guess it's better than four psychic type legendaries, and i guess they'll become useful/known eventually.. but as of right now, i only really like the looks of two, maybe three of them.

the gameplay better be so awesome i forget these pokemans got made, or i am sad


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was more towards everyone who didn't explain why they didn't like it, not you. =p

I will admit the legendary Pokemon are lame, but I never cared about those anyway. >_> <_<

I think the regular Pokemon are pretty top notch myself. They're kinda interesting at least.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 16, 2010)

I love how #641, #642, and #645's torsos are all copypasted and then gone through a recolor.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I love how #641, #642, and #645's torsos are all copypasted and then gone through a recolor.


They remind me of Zephos and Cyclos from WW.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I love how #641, #642, and #645's torsos are all copypasted and then gone through a recolor.


proof enough that nintendo gave up on pokemon long ago?

i believe so.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2010)

another download only game, sigh.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> another download only game, sigh.


what?

are you referring to the handful of legendaries that you have to get via download/wifi/events?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no I mean, I'll be downloading it, not buying it.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 16, 2010)

I remember seeing these a couple hours ago with my brother.

I laughed like crazy xD

More than half suck.

Steel bugs. ------________--------

It's funny how one of the starter Pokemon (I never remember the names) starts it's 2 forms as a sea otter, then turns into some like.. unicorn.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 16, 2010)

There is no possiblity of ROMS. THQ beefed it up to much with anti piracy and Homewbrew and flashcards aren't a possiblity right now.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 16, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> There is no possiblity of ROMS. THQ beefed it up to much with anti piracy and Homewbrew and flashcards aren't a possiblity right now.


Hahahaha.
You so funny. 
There will be a ROM for it if it exists.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I remember seeing these a couple hours ago with my brother.
> 
> I laughed like crazy xD
> 
> ...


steel/bug is a great type, but there's already two of them.

lol @ gnome

also, lol @ a flashcart being unhackable.  lol.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 16, 2010)

Hen. Steel bugs, isn't that common.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Hen. Steel bugs, isn't that common.


hen?

just because it's not common doesn't mean there needs to be more of them, or even multiples, really.

scizor was super offensive, and forretress was super defensive/support.

need there be another, really?  all your pokeman battlin needs are fulfilled.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hen, henben, what I call you.

I'm just saying, doesn't it sounds weird? xD

Srsly.  
Imagine a metal ladybug.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2010)

cory was in the house.

I'm ya man.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because of henry daniels?

ledian with a sword and shield = oh god

@ gnome  i thought barack was in da house.

whut. :/


----------



## muffun (Sep 16, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> Plus they look childish and too playful.









PLAY WITH ME


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 17, 2010)

FIGHTING TYPES. FIGHTING TYPES EVERYWHERE.

Not that it's a bad thing though ...

(And where's my Cory in the house ROM?)


----------



## Yokie (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm really dissapointed about the starter evolutions, but everything else seems fine.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry for double posting, my internet was being a *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 17, 2010)

...


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 17, 2010)

It's gonna be sooo hard to hold out until pok


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 17, 2010)

This looks awesome


EMONGA <3


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 17, 2010)

Eh, still not going to get it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> It's gonna be sooo hard to hold out until pok


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like goruggo and baffuron

And if you couldn't tell i love emonga <3


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 17, 2010)

Strangely, I feel like using Pokabu now. I also like Tsunbeaa, Ononokusu, Insekuta, Warubiaru, Purutooga, Swanna, Bachuru and Shibirudon.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Mamepato looks sexy 8D

@Henben: Yes, because of your fake/real name. WHO KNOWS I STILL CALL YOU HENBEN IT FITS YOU PERFECTLY


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 17, 2010)

Steel/Bug Legendary?

Hell yes.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

inb4coryinthehouserom

also inb4auntjemimareference


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, well, well. It's about time.

And hell yeah, a bug legend, just what I wanted for Christmas.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't understand this "Corey in the House ROM" joke going around. I'm assuming it has some relevance to Black and White, so can someone care to explain it to me?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I don't understand this "Corey in the House ROM" joke going around. I'm assuming it has some relevance to Black and White, so can someone care to explain it to me?


someone basically had a prank thread on 4chan.  he said he got the rom to the game, and had the download link.  when they opened the rom it showed cory in the house.

that's how I heard it

tl;dr it's a symbol for a false rom.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

wtf is this awesome thing


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Niko, isn't that a ghost Pokemon? I thought it was going to be a robot or something.

I might be mistaking for a diffrent Pokemon, though.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 17, 2010)

Ewwwwww. I like the ones they showed before the game came out.
They look like *censored.3.0*ing digimon.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Niko, isn't that a ghost Pokemon? I thought it was going to be a robot or something.
> 
> I might be mistaking for a diffrent Pokemon, though.


something like that, but it looks like a freaking nuclear weapon.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's bug/steel.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, well sweet.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

>new x generation of pokemon is announced
>images start leaking, fans are more excited
>all pokemon are leaked, fans are dissapointed
>x generation becomes the worst generation
psyduck.jpg

you can replace the x with any number you like besides 1 & 2 (those ones don't receive as much hate)


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> >new 4th generation of pokemon is announced
> >images start leaking, fans are more excited
> >all pokemon are leaked, fans are dissapointed
> >4th generation becomes the worst generation
> ...


Like that?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 17 2010, 09:50:26 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, although it was intended for 5th you can basically put in 4th or 3rd.


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

>


this sums up about 60% of /tr/ right now.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Oraki51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Bitter, that's EXACTLY what I said to my brother, that it looks like Digimon.

"Dude, did the Digimon creators combine with the Pokemon creators or something?"

"No, Lisa... ._."


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

oh yeah i forgot to mention
>a few months later the fans grow onto the x generation, and like it.
>repeat from beginning


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2010)

They should stick back to animals or familiar household objects.


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

Version Exclusive List

>Black :
>Monmon - Erufuun (Grass)
>Gochimu - Gochimiru - Gochiruzeru (Psychic)
>Kapurumo - Shubarugo (Bug/Steel)
>Komatana - Kirikizan (Dark/Steel)
>Washibon - Wargle (Flying/Normal)
>Kuitaran (Fire)
>Reshiram (Dragon/Fire)

>White :
>Churine - Doreida (Grass)
>Yuniran - Daburan - Rankurusu (Psychic)
>Chobomaki - Agirudaa (Bug)
>Gobitto - Goruggo (Ground/Ghost)
>Baruchai - Barujiina (Dark/Flying)
>Aianto (Bug/Steel)
>Zekrom (Dragon/Electric)


Okay, Rankurusu line, Barujina and Goruggo. I have to get White


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Version Exclusive List
> 
> >Black :
> >Monmon - Erufuun (Grass)
> ...


Rankurusu is the number one reason I'm getting white  At least it's not some *censored.3.0*ing emofurfagbait pokemon


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it better than that abomination Gochiruzeru. I would never use Ranku though because of its abysmal speed. (30)


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's some *censored.2.0* speed, but honestly I could care less.  it's freaking rankurusu, and that's what matters


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oxr5ERQh7bM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oxr5ERQh7bM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

THAT MUSIC

THAT AUNT JEMIMA

HOLY *censored.3.0*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MAJOR GAME SPOILERS, CONSIDER YOURSELF WARNED</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Gary Mother*censored.3.0*ing Oak(AKA Dicks) makes an appearance at the end. his theme is *censored.3.0* year
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LRNIukNPFmg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LRNIukNPFmg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oxr5ERQh7bM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oxr5ERQh7bM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


oh god aunt jemima. i need a pancake right now-

HEY I FOUND ONE.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

HOLY *censored.3.0*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MAJOR GAME SPOILERS, CONSIDER YOURSELF WARNED</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Gary Mother*censored.3.0*ing Oak(AKA Dicks) makes an appearance at the end. his theme is *censored.3.0* year
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LRNIukNPFmg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LRNIukNPFmg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>not as cool spoiler, but still</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Cynthia returns.  all you cynthiafags can be happy.</div>


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

FETUSMON FTW.


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.3.0*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>MAJOR GAME SPOILERS, CONSIDER YOURSELF WARNED</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Gary Mother*censored.3.0*ing Oak(AKA Dicks) makes an appearance at the end. his theme is *censored.3.0* year
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LRNIukNPFmg'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


i came

everywhere

no but that is just awesome holy *censored.2.0*.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. i think i'm having a nerdgasm right now.

btw  your avatar creeps the crap out of me D: .


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh don't worry it's just my pokabu trying to evolve.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


starter branched evo ftw


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i see. 
_________________________________________________

thoughts on the new music?

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/OvEhL8Z3LzI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/OvEhL8Z3LzI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i luv it

http://www.youtube.com/v/gQ81fUspYBI&feature=channel

YESSSS


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother was like "It looks like someone smushed it."

XD


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

Also

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7ae8uWjnWl4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/7ae8uWjnWl4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Best Pokemon music ever


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Also
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7ae8uWjnWl4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


*censored.3.0* year.

they're finally using other instruments in the soundfont besides the freaking trumpets.


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assuming people saying "dennis" are instruments.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bDWoNFzyztk&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bDWoNFzyztk&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

remember when hiun city was an ugly greyscale city?  well,they finally improved it


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point you got there.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Also
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7ae8uWjnWl4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


And it's all percussion. Excuse me, but what we need is a tune.


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bDWoNFzyztk&feature=sub'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bDWoNFzyztk&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


0:43, turquoise hair = whut


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 17 2010, 10:54:16 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arceus would like to have a word with you.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bDWoNFzyztk&feature=sub'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bDWoNFzyztk&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


although it's pretty lulzy to see a crowd of people running.  that's definitely not something you'll be seeing in new york or chicago.   the addition of cars would be more natural.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me, but you're not God. Mew is.

@Niko
And then you would get run over.


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 17 2010, 10:56:55 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o ok srry 2 bothr u *cries*


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 17 2010, 10:56:55 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, the least they could do is make them walk /nerdrage


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


run away little godwannabe *laughs*


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/c6dVr_hqiEE&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/c6dVr_hqiEE&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
nice bridge 

there's no point of the cars though, unless you could see them in hiun city


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 17 2010, 10:59:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :'(  :'(  :'(    :yay: 

Btw, Arceus BST is 720. Mew is 600 iirc.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

*squeals over #648*

WHAT IF-


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

so much furfag bait pokemon ohmagawd


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mew was the original god.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

unrelated pic but whatever


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> unrelated pic but whatever


Team Rocket genetically altered it.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 17 2010, 11:25:52 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about the birds growling


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/c6dVr_hqiEE&feature=sub'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/c6dVr_hqiEE&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


what a long, pointless bridge/show off camera angle. :/

wat.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> wtf is this awesome thing


It reminds me of the Xenomorphs from the Alien movies.

Also, I think it's the only Legendary that looks remotely interesting.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay, they REALLY gotta stop making more Pokemon after Generaton 5. Just make more generations after that, but just use the same Pokemon.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 18, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> Okay, they REALLY gotta stop making more Pokemon after Generaton 5. Just make more generations after that, but just use the same Pokemon.


thats not good


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 18, 2010)

I found some of the sprites for the new pokemon on Pokebeach... (Actually someone on the Serebii forums told me where they were.)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My possible team for Black</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



















May change if any of these are exclusive to White.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My possible team for White</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



















May change if any of these are exclusive to Black.</div>

There are so many pokemon I want to use! I'll probably catch loads of them and rotate my team every once in a while.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.3.0*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>MAJOR GAME SPOILERS, CONSIDER YOURSELF WARNED</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Gary Mother*censored.3.0*ing Oak(AKA Dicks) makes an appearance at the end. his theme is *censored.3.0* year
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LRNIukNPFmg'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


quoted because it's just *censored.3.0* year

here's my team for pokemon white (I love going with the underdog version).


----------



## Niya (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't get Tsujara's (sp) evolution. He start out with legs then turns into sonething without legs. Shouldn't it be vice versa? Anyway, I think all the pokeon are either reallllllly cute c: or super powerful >


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> I don't get Tsujara's (sp) evolution. He start out with legs then turns into sonething without legs. Shouldn't it be vice versa? Anyway, I think all the pokeon are either reallllllly cute c: or super powerful >


land snake bro.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/wIKChu1U_Bs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/wIKChu1U_Bs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

oh my god the music changes depending on time


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It's gonna be sooo hard to hold out until pok


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 18, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> Okay, they REALLY gotta stop making more Pokemon after Generaton 5. Just make more generations after that, but just use the same Pokemon.


Or make a new generation with new Pokemon every 7 or so years, and during that time, make spinoff series such as a Team Rocket game.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> Okay, they REALLY gotta stop making more Pokemon after Generaton 5. Just make more generations after that, but just use the same Pokemon.


>pokemon would lose appeal


----------



## muffun (Sep 18, 2010)

Probable White Team


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Probable White Team


Nice, I was thinking about getting the water starter, but I wanted the frog water/ground thing.  So I went with smuglord


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 18, 2010)

White Team:
Daikenki
Roopushin
Zuruzukin
Desukan
Monozu
Shibirudon


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 18, 2010)

Also, DENNIS IS THE MASTER RACE LEGENDARY.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the black legendary is in white version, so either people are going to get trawlled by nintendo into thinking black = awesome version, or more people are going to pick white, imo.

but i dunno.

your team:
sceptile
psychic type clefairy
honchkrow
arcanine's ape form
HORY *censored.2.0*TO NEW TYPE but similar to tyranitar. :<
swampert

BEST GEN EVAR

the designs are darker, i guess.. in theme, "mature" i guess you could say, but i still don't understand why i think a lot of them look like they could be the next digimon front man.

only one i'm looking forward to that i can remember, is the ghost chandelier.  *censored.3.0* year fire/ghost.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 18, 2010)

Ideas?


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 18 2010, 12:39:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little late there buddy.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 18, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bawww


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 18 2010, 12:47:58 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still naming mine Tentaquil if I get one.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 18, 2010)

Whatever team I get it'll have some Thunder Spider in it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Probable White Team


Argh, how did you copy the pictures off of serebii? I'm trying to get a picture of muurando...


----------



## Zangy (Sep 18, 2010)

Isshu is a stupid name


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could either
1. go to pokebeach since they allow copy/paste + have the same images
2. disable javascript and go on to serebii to enable copy/paste


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

ok, so apparently serebii had to take down the images because ninty got pissed off at them. (it's probably a troll, lol).

luckily enough, I found a copy of all the sprites and they are transparent, and I also have the shinies.  pm me if you want a copy of the image, be warned it's freaking huge


----------



## muffun (Sep 18, 2010)

Downloaded the White ROM yesssss

But *censored.3.0*ING LAG. god


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 18, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> ok, so apparently serebii had to take down the images because ninty got pissed off at them. (it's probably a troll, lol).
> 
> luckily enough, I found a copy of all the sprites and they are transparent, and I also have the shinies.  pm me if you want a copy of the image, be warned it's freaking huge


http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Fansites_served_with_copyright_infringement_notices

This?

@Bryko
You got an "Isshu" about that?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 18 2010, 09:27:36 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, people on /tr/ are saying it's 2ch. since serebii basically copypasted 2ch.

@Muffun: heavens yes. I might as well wait till' the game comes out, or tweak the crap out of desmume.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 18, 2010)

It must be related to Unown somehow.


----------



## muffun (Sep 18, 2010)

I've tweaked everything but it's still so annoying. Overworld and battles are horrendously laggy, Pokedex and bag are normal pace.

I think I will wait until the spring release...playing it on a ROM is just not the same, ya know.

Also Niko I'll take you up on that sprite sheet thing.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 19, 2010)

my planned out team (I'm knocking out the starter since all the starters I'm not interested in.)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Downloaded the White ROM yesssss
> 
> But *censored.3.0*ING LAG. god


Can you PM me the link, please!

@topic, I've been watching some Black/White walkthroughs on youtube and most people have picked Mijimaru over Tsutarja and Pokabu.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Downloaded the White ROM yesssss
> 
> But *censored.3.0*ING LAG. god


That's what you get for illegally downloading it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying he cares

@ niko's team, g/l getting swept by SD Lucario when these pokes are mixed with the rest of them.

:3


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 19, 2010)

pokemon look quite lame unfortunately


----------



## muffun (Sep 19, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying i care

psycho and i = <3

also i'm waiting til the spring release, it doesn't feel the same on a rom. i got the rom to normal pace btw.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

Pokemon is for noobs


----------



## muffun (Sep 19, 2010)

Bobert said:
			
		

> Pokemon is for noobs


sup ttbt1/2/3/reptar.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope... I'm another one.


You eat poo poo


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

Bobert said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE.. HE HAD A BIG STUPID DOO DOO HEAD!!!

A BIG STUPID DOO DOO HEAD?


----------



## muffun (Sep 19, 2010)

Bobert said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur2funny.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we'ersomachurerite


----------



## muffun (Sep 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 19 2010, 01:10:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

OMG! IT WON"T COME OUT!


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 19, 2010)

@pyscho: >implying I care

hehe


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @pyscho: >implying I care
> 
> hehe


wat?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that I care about the SD Lucario owning my team or w/e.  besides, that's not an online team, just a story team  .


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 19, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah.

then, fighting types in general?  lolwat


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 19, 2010)

I just noticed Nintendo told Serebii to take down the pics ;o

(If you guys were discussing this, I wouldn't know, I'm too lazy to read it all).

WHY IS THAT?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I just noticed Nintendo told Serebii to take down the pics ;o
> 
> (If you guys were discussing this, I wouldn't know, I'm too lazy to read it all).
> 
> WHY IS THAT?


http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Fansites_served_with_copyright_infringement_notices


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 19, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I just noticed Nintendo told Serebii to take down the pics ;o
> 
> (If you guys were discussing this, I wouldn't know, I'm too lazy to read it all).
> 
> WHY IS THAT?


2chan is the answer.

@nook: Well I agree on you with all the others, but Tyrogue has no *censored.2.0* on Zuruzukin.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 19, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> my planned out team (I'm knocking out the starter since all the starters I'm not interested in.)


Where did you get the raw sprites?!


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessing he rendered them himself, not exactly hard.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, there's no way he rendered those. The screenshots of all the new Pok


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got them from a /tr/ thread, but I guess you probably found them by now


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 21, 2010)

Trouser Snake is the best.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 21, 2010)

Can someone re-post all of the images, or at least a link to them?


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can someone re-post all of the images, or at least a ]http://stuff.veekun.com/bw-montage.png
> 
> Excludes alternate forms, but I have every single sprite (including the alternate forms) if you want them.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 21, 2010)

Could I have the sprites Tye? I'm wanting to post my team in my signature :3.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

@K.K.: Didn't I send you the images?
@Tye: Do you want the shiny pokes? I have those too.


@Thread: my current team lawd


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 21, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @K.K.: Didn't I send you the images?
> @Tye: Do you want the shiny pokes? I have those too.
> 
> 
> @Thread: my current team lawd


No.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 21, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @K.K.: Didn't I send you the images?
> @Tye: Do you want the shiny pokes? I have those too.
> 
> 
> @Thread: my current team lawd








>mfw fire pig isn't named bacon


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that would have been perfect.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 21, 2010)

Should've called him Bacon Boy

/conceit


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Should've called him Bacon Boy
> 
> /conceit


there's a 5 letter limit  .


----------



## Zangy (Sep 21, 2010)

Niko stop ignoring my messages


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 21, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously...


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's because of the fact it's Japanese


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 21, 2010)

Bobert said:
			
		

> Pokemon is for noobs


Stealing my identity bro. =[


----------



## Zoroua (Sep 21, 2010)

The epic pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and some how it reminds me of Dialga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 and ill post my party later.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 22, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Could I have the sprites Tye? I'm wanting to post my team in my signature :3.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PSSX0UOW

There you go, every single front Pok


----------

